# Population Genetics > Y-DNA Haplogroups > T >  T subclade table based on 60K FtDNA samples

## Expredel

```
######################   T1a1   T1a2   T1a3    T1a    T1b     T1     T2      T    T-* !ISOGG  other   all
           Afghanistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    41
               Albania   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    50
               Algeria   1.32   0.00   0.00   1.99   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.31   0.00  96.69   151
               Armenia   4.95   0.52   0.00   2.34   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.81   0.00  92.19   384
               Austria   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.49   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.49   0.00  99.51   204
            Azerbaijan   1.79   0.00   0.00   0.89   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.68   0.00  97.32   112
               Bahrain   1.69   0.00   1.12  19.66   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  25.28   2.81  74.72   178
               Belarus   0.23   0.00   0.00   2.27   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.49   0.00  97.51   441
               Belgium   0.00   0.75   0.00   0.75   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.50   0.00  98.50   267
Bosnia and Herzegovina   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    94
                Brazil   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.47   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.47   0.00  98.53    68
              Bulgaria   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.95   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.95   0.00  99.05   316
                Canada   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00   180
                 China   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    80
               Croatia   0.00   0.98   0.00   0.98   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.96   0.00  98.04   102
        Czech Republic   0.88   0.00   0.00   0.88   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.75   0.00  98.25   228
               Denmark   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.05   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.05   0.00  98.95   478
                 Egypt   1.67   1.11   0.00   4.44   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.78   0.56  92.22   180
               England   0.08   0.08   0.00   0.46   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.66   0.03  99.35  6107
               Estonia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    64
               Finland   0.00   0.04   0.00   0.07   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.11   0.00  99.89  2851
                France   0.05   0.16   0.00   0.59   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.86   0.05  99.14  1852
               Georgia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.22   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.22   0.44   0.00  99.56   456
               Germany   0.26   0.14   0.00   0.43   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.03   0.98   0.12  99.02  3458
                Greece   0.38   0.00   0.00   1.91   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.29   0.00  97.71   523
               Hungary   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.90   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.21   0.30  98.79   663
                 India   0.28   0.00   0.00   0.56   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.85   0.00  99.15   354
                  Iran   0.56   1.13   0.00   5.08   0.00   0.56   0.00   0.00   7.34   0.00  92.66   177
                  Iraq   3.19   0.10   0.82   2.06   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.38   0.21  93.62   972
               Ireland   0.02   0.00   0.00   0.28   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.29   0.00  99.71  6113
                 Italy   0.64   0.36   0.00   2.49   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.56   0.07  96.44  1404
                 Japan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    86
                Jordan   2.78   0.00   0.00   0.93   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.63   0.93  95.37   108
            Kazakhstan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.26   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.26   0.00  99.74   385
                Kuwait   3.54   0.39   2.16   1.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   9.23   1.18  90.77   509
            Kyrgyzstan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    51
                Latvia   0.79   0.00   0.00   0.79   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.57   0.00  98.43   127
               Lebanon   0.62   0.00   0.00   0.62   0.00   0.62   0.00   0.00   3.70   1.85  96.30   162
                 Libya   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.78   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.78   0.00  98.22   169
             Lithuania   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.77   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.12   0.35  97.88   566
                Mexico   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.40   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.87   0.47  98.13   214
               Moldova   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.35   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.35   0.00  95.65    46
               Morocco   0.99   0.00   0.00   3.96   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.95   0.00  95.05   101
           Netherlands   0.30   0.15   0.00   1.35   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.80   0.00  98.20   667
      Northern Ireland   0.18   0.18   0.00   0.18   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.55   0.00  99.45   543
                Norway   0.00   0.06   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.06   0.00  99.94  1598
                  Oman   3.00   0.00   0.00   3.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.00   0.00  94.00   100
              Pakistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    89
 Palestinian Territory   0.93   0.00   0.00   2.78   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.70   0.00  96.30   108
           Philippines   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    63
                Poland   0.09   0.04   0.00   0.60   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.72   0.00  99.28  2345
              Portugal   0.15   0.00   0.00   1.52   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.97   0.30  98.03   660
           Puerto Rico   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.49   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.49   0.00  98.51    67
                 Qatar   2.05   0.41   0.00   2.05   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   4.92   0.41  95.08   244
               Romania   0.00   1.52   0.00   2.02   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.54   0.00  96.46   198
    Russian Federation   0.08   0.04   0.00   0.84   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.96   0.00  99.04  2609
          Saudi Arabia   1.68   1.54   0.11   4.34   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   8.24   0.57  91.76  2790
              Scotland   0.02   0.00   0.00   0.04   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.08   0.02  99.92  4863
                Serbia   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    94
              Slovakia   0.93   0.00   0.00   0.93   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.86   0.00  98.14   215
              Slovenia   1.41   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.41   0.00  98.59    71
                 Spain   0.73   0.00   0.00   1.69   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.42   0.00  97.58  1653
                 Sudan   2.12   0.00   0.00   3.70   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   6.35   0.53  93.65   189
                Sweden   0.11   0.00   0.00   0.11   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.21   0.00  99.79  1864
           Switzerland   0.00   0.40   0.00   0.60   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.00   0.00  99.00   499
  Syrian Arab Republic   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.85   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.56   1.71  97.44   117
               Tunisia   0.74   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.74   0.00  99.26   136
                Turkey   2.18   0.50   0.17   2.35   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.17   5.71   0.34  94.29   595
               Ukraine   0.60   0.10   0.00   1.81   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.52   0.00  97.48   993
  United Arab Emirates   4.69   0.20   0.00  11.02   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  16.94   1.02  83.06   490
        United Kingdom   0.16   0.04   0.00   0.71   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.90   0.00  99.10  2544
         United States   0.06   0.13   0.00   0.76   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.95   0.00  99.05  1583
            Uzbekistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    62
                 Wales   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.40   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.40   0.00  99.60   495
                 Yemen   0.94   0.00   0.00   0.63   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.52   0.94  97.48   318
                   ALL   0.43   0.16   0.04   1.06   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   1.80   0.11  98.21 60539
```

----------


## Sile

> ```
> ######################   T1a1   T1a2   T1a3    T1a    T1b     T1     T2      T    T-* !ISOGG  other   all
> Afghanistan   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    41
> Albania   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00 100.00    50
> Algeria   1.32   0.00   0.00   1.99   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   3.31   0.00  96.69   151
> Armenia   4.95   0.00   0.00   2.34   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   7.81   0.00  92.19   384
> Austria   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.49   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.49   0.00  99.51   204
> Azerbaijan   1.79   0.00   0.00   0.89   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00   2.68   0.00  97.32   112
> Bahrain   1.69   0.00   1.12  19.66   0.00   0.00   0.00   0.00  25.28   2.81  74.72   178
> ...


strange that you could not find any ( zero) T1a2 samples when there are 2 pages in the ftdna project .......unsure where you get your data or else you erred somewhere.
.
You neither have any T2-PH110 branch listed
.
plus every T person came from haplogroup TL and one of its 30 SNP ..........as well as every T person share haplogroup K-M9.
.
to fix your data you need to either remove all T1a1, T1a2 and T1a3 and only use T1a or do not use T1a..........T1a is only created with SNP M70 , so all people in T1a1, T1a2 and T1a3 all have M70............you cannot double up the data

----------


## Expredel

You're correct about T1a2, there was a typo in the script messing up that table. I've updated it.

I think T2-PH110 is simply absent.

The data is not doubled up, looks like those listed as T1a used dna tests that didn't check any subclades, a dna test with a high false-negative rate, or a poor quality prediction algorithm.

The only doubled up column is T-* which lists the sum of all other columns.

----------


## Alpenjager

T2 are found in the T column but T1b is absolutly missed.

----------


## Sile

> You're correct about T1a2, there was a typo in the script messing up that table. I've updated it.
> 
> I think T2-PH110 is simply absent.
> 
> The data is not doubled up, looks like those listed as T1a used dna tests that didn't check any subclades, a dna test with a high false-negative rate, or a poor quality prediction algorithm.
> 
> The only doubled up column is T-* which lists the sum of all other columns.


Doubling of T1a is meant that since T1a is created by Snp M70 , then a lot of people stopped their DNA at this point and did not go further , ......if they went further then they would be in either T1a1, T1a2 or T1a3 and so not appear in T1a ..............my worry is if T1a1, T1a2 and T1a3 also appear as T1a in your data

----------


## Expredel

> Doubling of T1a is meant that since T1a is created by Snp M70 , then a lot of people stopped their DNA at this point and did not go further , ......if they went further then they would be in either T1a1, T1a2 or T1a3 and so not appear in T1a ..............my worry is if T1a1, T1a2 and T1a3 also appear as T1a in your data


No, if someone is listed as T1a1 they won't be listed as T1a.

The reason T1a is high can also be due to SNP read errors in combination with poor prediction algorithms. According to one guy SNP read errors can be as high as 15% per SNP for Y-DNA.

----------

